# The Diary of Sgt. Tycho Cabal



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

So I've decided to write out a journal for my character in the Only War campaign I'm participating in. In other words, a completely in-character retelling of what's going on in my campaign, right down to the levelling up. Obviously this will expand as the game goes on.



*Entry 1*


Returning home to Tarsus Secundus after a long few months of work on some backwater hive planet. Officers never bothered to tell us the name, just that there was a potential uprising and we needed a "show of force" to keep them in their place. Didn't have to fire a shot, so I'm glad about that, but my trigger finger is itchy. Might want to run some drills with my squad when we get back to keep them in shape.

Never liked warp travel. Always made me uneasy. We should be making planetfall soon, though. Hopefully we'll be staying planetside for awhile. I could use some rest.

The colonel tells us there's been betrayal on Tarsus II. Apparently the governor had died and his replacement was crazy. Us and the Cadian 99th are being sent in but is it going to be enough??


----------

